
Pikspot launches, joins media mashup fray - gibsonf1
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9713694-2.html?tag=blog
======
kyro
Finally, they've been in development for a while.

I'm not quite sure on the exact purpose of the site yet. Perhaps it'll surface
once it gains momentum.

